# tamponare gli archi di un chiostro



## Pallinapa

Dear All,
how would you translate this expression: "tamponare gli archi di un chiostro"? It means that the arcades are closed or filled up with bricks and/or plaster. How does "the arches of the cloister have been infilled"? or "infilling of the arches..."? Thank you for any help.
Pallinapa


----------



## elfa

Without further context, I would say

_the arches of the cloister have been filled in_


----------



## Pallinapa

Thank you Elfa. There is no further context: it just says this, listing a series of works carried out in a certain building. I think your suggestion is the best.
Ciao


----------



## gandolfo

Hi
I'd also say "the arches of the cloisters have been bricked up/in" if it was just or mainly bricks


----------



## Peninsular

I'd agree with Gandolfo - bricked or walled up


----------



## Pallinapa

The point is that it does not say anything further: so I do not know what they have used to fill the arches. Thanks anyway: i think I'll use "fill in" as suggested by Elfa.
Grazie ancora
Pallinapa


----------



## Peninsular

in that case _closed up_ might also work


----------



## Pallinapa

Gandolfo, thanks. What would be really the difference between "fill in" and "wall up"? It sounds to me that "walled up" could be better to indicate the _tamponamento_ of windows. But it is just a feeling nothing more. As for "closed up" seems more lilke "archi chiusi". 

Pallinapa


----------



## gandolfo

Hi pallinapa

Here are some definitions of brick uphttp://oxfordparavia.it/_brick+_Eng_4483 fill an opening with bricks! and wall up to seal something behind a wall, fill an opening by building a wall.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/wall+up
Seems that they are pretty similar 

In Oxford Paravia 'brick up' is translated as : 
~ [sth.] up , ~ up [sth.] murare [window ]; chiudere (con mattoni) [hole ].


----------



## Pallinapa

Gandolfo, this is really helpful! If it is so, mine must definitely be "fill in", because they do not build a wall, but simply insert some materials (what, is not told, otherway could be "brick up") in the arches. For some reason, architects have a preference for "tamponare", which is pretty ugly, instead of the simpler and clearer "murare". I think that it should be either "fill in" or "wall up". The latter, though, seems to have a more "dramatic" tinge.
I am still puzzled but know more!


----------



## gandolfo

Pallinapa
Glad to help 
Personally I'd still use "brick in" as arches are normally quite big and logically they'd have to use bricks to fill the space, it wouldn't be possible with plaster alone, but I understand your point and "fill in" seems to be the panacea here Wall up does sound more dramatic, I agree.

P.S
Also I think tamponare is horrible, but that's architects for you, maybe they think it's more artistic


----------



## Pallinapa

I do agree about tamponare: horrible. Mostly architect write a very bad Italian, thinking they are smart!


----------



## Lorena1970

"Tamponare" is a technical word which doesn't depend on wanting to be smart.  The "muri di tamponamento" are those walls which devide the space but do not collaborate to the structural frame (they are called "partitions" in English). Hence, "tamponare".
Anyway, as an architect, I would use "wall up" which means "murato" and doesn't specify the material (if it si brick, so use "brick up)


----------



## Pallinapa

Lorena, don't feel insulted! I live with an architect, so I do not "hate" them! but I do think they often use heavy, _finto-sofisticato_ Italian. As for tamponare: yes, it could be a technical word, as you underline. But in my context of "tamponare gli archi" it only indicates, as you say, murati o chiusi. Or so it seems to me. I'll probably need more help, as I am fighting with a very "architectural" article: therefore... a presto!


----------



## Lorena1970

I don't feel insulted at all, I just wanted to point out that "tamponare" is a technical word which doesn't depend on personal language style 
Architects and Engineers use the word "tamponare" because it clearly expresses that nothing is done under the structural point of view.
Happy to be helpful whenever you will need it!


----------



## elfa

In my humble opinion  "walled" or "bricked up" are much more emotive choices than merely "filled in". "To wall up" or "brick up" is something I would expect e.g. the East German state to have done to divide East and West Berlin. Just my opinion. "Fill in" is to me much more neutral.


----------



## Pallinapa

Yes, Elfa. I said earlier in this discussion that I find "wall up" a bit too dramatic for my context. Lorena, why couldn't they simply say "riempire"? Are we being too particular? I do love this kind of discussions, though!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Being an architectural text I would not use "fill in", although I don't deny it may be used in colloquial conversations between architects, but not in a written report, specially if it refers to an ancient structure. My opinion of course. See here 
I would also say that the correct form in Italian is "Tamponare le aperture ad arco di un chiostro"


----------



## Pallinapa

Yes, Lorena, but what if they don't use bricks, but some other kind of filling? in this case we go back to walling up, I suppose? 
Anyway, grazie a tutti!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Mmm...non saperei..."to wall up" mi fa pensare a una sorta di parete/controparete continua che avvolge uno spazio, non proprio al tamponamento di una finestra o di un'apertura (come ha detto Elfa prima). Forse userei "*to block up*" - quando ci si riferisce al "tamponamento" o alla chiusura di aperture tipo finestre, porte, portali etc.- per restare generici sul materiale che si utilizza.


----------



## Pallinapa

Woooww! what am I to do now?


----------



## elfa

Ciao Lo,

"To block up arches" = 44 hits on Google
"To fill in arches" = 251 hits.

Vedete voi


----------



## mr cat

I don't want to muddy the waters too much but 'arches' is ambiguous to me. It can mean the part above the abutments (pilastri ?) or the whole arch in which case it may be preferable to use archway. If archway is used then block up might be used. 'Block up the archways of a cloister.'


----------



## Pallinapa

Oh mr cat! a new perspective! sounds convincing to me: it is the entire arch, I did not think of "archway" but seems reasonable. Thanks to everybody: it has been quite interesting.


----------



## Lorena1970

Pallinapa, credo anche io il significato giusto nel tuo caso sia "archway", che letteralmente definisce la parte "vuota" delimitata dall'arco (vedi mio post #18), ovvero lo spazio contenuto tra l'arco e i montanti laterali. "arch" definisce l'arco in sé stesso, ed è evidente che non può essere tamponato/murato!


----------



## Pallinapa

Da quanto dice mr cat, sembra che _arch_ sia la parte superiore dell'arco, che anch'essa può essere murata (spesso in funzione di rinforzo statico). Dirò quindi "block up the archways", as he suggests.
Ciao a tutti, mi pare che ci siamo divertiti!


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> Pallinapa, credo anche io il significato giusto nel tuo caso sia "archway", che letteralmente definisce la parte "vuota" delimitata dall'arco (vedi mio post #18), ovvero lo spazio contenuto tra l'arco e i montanti laterali. "arch" definisce l'arco in sé stesso, ed è evidente che non può essere tamponato/murato!



Non sono d'accordo. Quando si parla di un chiostro (cloister) si dice "arches" in inglese. "Archway" sarebbe quando c'un sentiero/viottolo che va sotto. Se ho capito bene, questi sono archi che danno su uno spazio centrale, pallinapa? In quel caso, userei "arches".


----------



## Pallinapa

Quindi, Elfa, archway corrisponde piuttosto (come io credevo di sapere) ad "arcata", che forma appunto un portico. Sì, i miei archi danno su un chiostro. Quindi tu dici meglio "arches". Abbiamo quindi due direttrici diverse: "blocked up archways" e "filled in arches". A me piace di più la seconda, ma a questo punto non sono più sicura di niente!


----------



## elfa

Pallinapa said:


> Quindi, Elfa, archway corrisponde piuttosto (come io credevo di sapere) ad "arcata", che forma appunto un portico.



 Esatto


----------



## Lorena1970

mr cat said:


> I don't want to muddy the waters too much but 'arches' is ambiguous to me to me either. It can mean the part above the abutments (pilastri ?) or the whole arch i.e. the whole space delimited by the arch and the abutments, I suppose... in which case it may be preferable to use archway. If archway is used then block up might be used. 'Block up the archways of a cloister.'



Allora: "arch" indica o la struttura in sé (fatta ad arco ovviamente),  oppure gli archi monumentali che sono "archi isolati" (vedi Marble Arch a  Londra, l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi etc.). "Archway" lo spazio racchiuso  (e attraversabile) da una struttura ad arco. Visto che tu parli di  chiostro,ovvero di strutture ad arco attraversabili, io userei  "archway/s".
Poi bisognerebbe capire COSA viene tamponato/murato:  l'intera apertura o solo la parte sovrastante la corda dell'arco...?


----------



## elfa

Lo, non voglio discutere più di tanto sull'uso di "arches" quando si fa riferimento ad un "cloister"  ma per quanto sia affidabile Google, i risultati sono i seguenti

arches in the cloister = 53,900

archways in the cloister = 4


----------



## Pallinapa

No, come ho già detto viene chiuso l'intero arco, non solo la parte superiore


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> Lo, non voglio discutere più di tanto sull'uso di "arches" quando si fa riferimento ad un "cloister"  ma per quanto sia affidabile Google, i risultati sono i seguenti
> 
> arches in the cloister = 53,900
> 
> archways in the cloister = 4



Elfa, niente di personale, ci mancherebbe! Io dico solo che "*to block up an arch*" e "*to block up an archway*" secondo me hanno un significato diverso e "*to block up an arch*" non definisce a pieno il fatto che tutto lo spazio compreso tra l'arco e i montanti (quindi lo spazio attraversabile) viene riempito/murato, quanto piuttosto *lascia intendere che venga murata* *solo la parte tra la corda dell'arco e l'arco stesso.* Questa convinzione mi deriva dall'uso della lingua in ambito architettonico più che dal significato stretto dei termini, il cui uso è ambiguo anche sull'Oxford Dictionary.
A parte questo, se provi a googleare "archway (SENZA "s", ovvero  singolare) in the cloister" le voci citate da Google sono molte di più.



Comunque vediamo se qualcun altro interviene!


----------

